# Test Cyp



## tjp1297 (Mar 31, 2016)

Planning on running my first cycle this summer, but wanted to learn a little more first. was planning on running 250-500 mg of test cypionate for 8 weeks then for pct waiting two weeks then clomid for 20 days. 
Do i need to take anything else on cycle? Also what if i stacked winstrol with it too? 
thanks for any advice or tips guys.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 31, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know this is the best first cycle write up I have ever seen


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Planning on running my first cycle this summer, but wanted to learn a little more first. was planning on running 250-500 mg of test cypionate for 8 weeks then for pct waiting two weeks then clomid for 20 days.
> Do i need to take anything else on cycle? Also what if i stacked winstrol with it too?
> thanks for any advice or tips guys.



A bunch of problems with this. Check the link above that bundy provided.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 31, 2016)

Also if 1997 is your year of birth no. Way too young.


----------



## John Ziegler (Mar 31, 2016)

tjp1297 said:


> Planning on running my first cycle this summer, but wanted to learn a little more first. was planning on running 250-500 mg of test cypionate for 8 weeks.



If you want to run a short 8 week cycle go ahead and get some testosterone propionate.

If you want to or already have testosterone cypionate you want to run it for at least 12 weeks.



tjp1297 said:


> Do i need to take anything else on cycle?



Your going to need an aromatase inhibitor & human chorionic gonadotropin (HCG).



tjp1297 said:


> Also what if i stacked winstrol with it too?



No sir, your first cycle should be a testosterone stand alone cycle to eliminate any confusion of what might cause any negative side effects if any occur.



tjp1297 said:


> clomid for 20 days.



Clomid & Nolva together for pct are the best bet.

Summer is still a way's a way and will give you more time to study up on the this and that's of a first steroid cycle.

Get some more reading in don't rush into anything.

Then write up a more detailed first steroid cycle proposal include everything so we can all custom tailor it for you.


----------



## tjp1297 (Apr 4, 2016)

Okay guys thanks, that sheds some good light on this.


----------

